
January Jones - aaronbrethorst
http://daringfireball.net/2010/08/january_jones
======
dualboot
I was really disappointed that this article was yet another iPhone article
(don't get me wrong - love my iPhone 4) and not about Mad Men.

~~~
Du4No
Same. I thought it was about Betty Draper :(

~~~
joezydeco
Would you settle for a picture of Glen?

------
grandalf
Is it possible that Google's hasty deal with Verizon is intended explicitly to
prevent Apple from making a non-neutrality deal with Verizon?

Imagine it: Apple negotiates preferred status for Facetime and for Bing Search
and Bing Videos (via a profit sharing deal with MS) or even Apple Video search
bundled with the new cloud iTunes, all via iPhone and iPad on Verizon.

My take is that Google felt it was worth all the negative PR of the net
neutrality reversal to prevent Apple from being able to have a non-neutrality
upper hand in with the premier US mobile carrier. Think about it, only with a
device like an iPhone 4G or iPad and a network like Verizon does non-
neutrality offer significant advantages in the mobile space.

------
jsz0
I'm not sure Verizon will over voice over LTE right out of the gate. Certainly
the limited LTE footprint is going to require a CDMA radio to fall back on
either way. It wouldn't surprise me at all if the first Verizon iPhone was
CDMA only with an LTE/CDMA version launching in early 2012.

------
jallmann
A LTE release might be good for exclusivity, especially if it means the iPhone
being the first LTE-enabled phone. Uncongested airwaves for first comers. They
could also put in a dual-band radio; IIRC the Evo has one for where WiMax
isn't available.

~~~
dminor
Isn't Verizon's LTE going to be on the 700Mhz network that's supposed to be
open to all (certified) devices?

